# Mexican Rice - Texas Style



## Katherine (Aug 7, 2002)

1 cup extra long grain rice
1/2 cup white onion, diced
1/2 cup green onion, diced
1 1/2 lb ground chuck or round
8 oz Rotel tomatoes (canned tomatoes seasoned with onion and chile)
16 oz stewed tomatoes
1/2 cup picante sauce
2 tbs salt
1 tbs cayenne pepper
2 tbs oil
1 cup water

In skillet, scramble and brown ground meat with onions.  Drain and
set aside.  Put oil in skillet, heat to sizzle and add rice, stir
uncooked rice and let brown in oil. Add meat and all other ingredients,
stir and cover.  Let cook for twenty-five minutes, or until water
and juice has evaporated and rice has fluffed. Serve with flour
tortillas or tortilla chips.  Garnish with sharp cheddar cheese
and sliced black olives.


----------



## kitchenelf (Aug 7, 2002)

YUM.  This looks great KAT.  An excellent dinner for hubby and myself.  My mother made the BEST Spanish Rice growing up.  From a kid's point of view that is.  It didn't have any of the poisenous things in them like in the one you posted    like picante sauce, green onions, Rotel!!! LOL

Now, the "poisenous" things are quite tasty!!!! 

Thanks for the recipe.


----------

